# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  صيــام ســت مــن شــوال

## المعدن النفيس

*صيــام ســت مــن شــوال* 
*
ها هي مواسم الخير والطاعات تتوالى علينا..
فقد ودعنا بالأمس شهر الصيام والقيام* *والعتق من النيران،
وبفضل الله سبحانه فإنّ أبواب الخير والطاعات تبقى مفتوحة* *لعباده المؤمنين في كل زمانٍ ومكان**.

**والصوم من تلك القُربات والطاعات التي* *تطهر القلوب وتهذّب النفوس،
فهو جنّة من أدواء الروح والقلب والبدن ومنــافعه كثيرة**لاتعد ولا تحصى**.

**وصيام ست من شوال بعد رمضان من مواسم الخير العظيمة تلك**..
**والعبد المؤمن من يغتنم هذه الفرص، ويبقى طيلة حياته يتقلب من طاعة إلى طاعة،
ومن* *عبادة إلى أخرى، حتى يلقى ربّه سبحانه راجيًا بذلك عفوه ومغفرته..
وجنّة عرضها* *السماوات والأرض أعدت للمتقين**.*
*يُشرع للمسلم صيام ستة أيام من شوال وفي ذلك فضل عظيم وأجر كبير،
كما جاء في صحيح* *مسلم من حديث أبي أيوب الأنصاري أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
**( من صام رمضان ثم أتبعه ستاً من شوال كان كصيام* *الدهر)**..**
الراوي:**أبو أيوب الأنصاري المحدث:مسلم - المصدر:صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1164
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح*
*
**وإنما كان صيام رمضان وإتباعه بست من شوال يعدل صيام الدهر؛
**لأن الحسنة بعشر أمثالها، وقد جاء ذلك مفسراً من حديث ثوبان -رضي الله عنه- 
عن* *النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال**:
**(صيام رمضان بعشرة أشهر،**وصيام ستة أيام بشهرين، فذلك صيام سنة**)،
يعني رمضان وستة أيام بعده، [صححه* *الألباني**].*
*الراوي:**ثوبان مولى رسول الله المحدث:الألباني - المصدر:صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3851
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح*
***************
*فـــوائــد صيـــام ســــت مـــن شــــوال**:
**وهي* *خلاصة ما ذكره الحافظ ابن رجب -رحمه الله**-* *في كتابه**(لطائف المعارف)
**أولًا: أن صيام ستة أيام من شوال بعد* *رمضان يستكمل بها أجر صيام الدهر كله**. 
*************
**ثانيًا: أن صيام شوال وشعبان كصلاة**السنن الرواتب قبل الصلاة المفروضة وبعدها،
فيكمل بذلك ما حصل في الفرض من خلل**ونقص، فإن الفرائض تجبر أو تكمل بالنوافل يوم القيامة،
كما ورد ذلك عن النبي صلى* *الله عليه وسلم من وجوه متعددة، 
وأكثر الناس في صيامه للفرض نقص وخلل، فيحتاج إلى* *ما يجبره ويكمله من الأعمال**.*
*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :**
**(**إن أول ما يحاسب الناس به يوم القيامة من أعمالهم الصلاة 
قال يقول ربنا جل وعز لملائكته وهو أعلم انظروا في صلاة عبدي أتمها أم نقصها 
فإن كانت تامة كتبت له تامة وإن كان انتقص منها شيئا قال انظروا هل لعبدي من تطوع
فإن كان له تطوع قال أتموا لعبدي فريضته من تطوعه ثم تؤخذ الأعمال على ذاكم) .*
*الراوي:**أنس بن حكيم الضبي المحدث:الألباني - المصدر:صحيح أبي داود - الصفحة أو الرقم:864
خلاصة حكم المحدث:صحيح*
**************

**ثالثًا: أن معاودة الصيام بعد صيام رمضان علامة**على قبول صوم رمضان،
فإن الله إذا تقبل عمل عبد وفقه لعمل صالح بعده كما قال بعضهم**: 
**ثواب الحسنة الحسنة بعدها، فمن عمل حسنة ثم أتبعها بعد بحسنة كان ذلك علامة على* *قبول الحسنة الأولى،
كما أن من عمل حسنة ثم اتبعها بسيئة كان ذلك علامة رد الحسنة* *وعدم قبولها**.
*************

**رابعًا: أن صيام رمضان يوجب مغفرة ما تقدم من الذنوب كما سبق* *ذكره،
وأن الصائمين لرمضان يوفون أجورهم في يوم الفطر وهو يوم الجوائز،
فيكون* *معاودة الصيام بعد الفطر شكرا لهذه النعمة، فلا نعمة أعظم من مغفرة الذنوب.
كان* *النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقوم حتى تتورم قدماه فيقال له: 
"لم تصنع هذا يا رسول* *الله، وقد غفر الله لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر؟!"، 
قال**:* *(أفلا أحب أن أكون عبدا شكورا**)**[رواه البخاري]**. 

**وقد**أمر الله سبحانه وتعالى عباده بشكر نعمة صيام رمضان بإظهار ذكره 
وغير ذلك من أنواع* *شكره فقال**: 
**{وَلِتُكْمِلُواْ الْعِدَّةَ وَلِتُكَبِّرُواْ**اللّهَ عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ**}**[سورة البقرة: 185]،
**فمن جملة شكر العبد لربه على توفيقه لصيام رمضان وإعانته عليه ومغفرة ذنوبه
أن يصوم* *له شكرا عقب ذلك، كان بعض السلف إذا وفق لقيام ليلة من الليالي أصبح في نهاره* *صائما، 
ويجعل صيامه شكرا للتوفيق للقيام،
وكان وهيب بن الورد يسأل عن ثواب شيء من* *الأعمال كالطواف ونحوه؟، فيقول: 
"لا تسألوا عن ثوابه ولكن اسألوا ما الذي على من* *وفق لهذا العمل من الشكر للتوفيق والإعانة عليه**".
*************

**خامسًا: أن الأعمال التي* *كان العبد يتقرب بها إلى ربه في شهر رمضان لا تنقطع بانقضاء رمضان، 
بل هي باقية ما**دام العبد حياً، فالعائد إلى الصيام بعد فطره يدّل عودُه على رغبته في الصيام
وأنه* *لم يملَّه ولم يستثقله ولا تكرّه به**.
**********
من مواضيعيماذا تفعلي إذا فاتتك صلاة الوتر من الليل ؟
هل تعلمي أين تضعي ذنوبك وأنتي فـِي صلاتك؟؟
لا تقعد قعـدة المغضوب عليهم
أنواع السيئااات الجااارية 
كل خمسة أيام نعيش في قصرالدعاء الذي لا يكاد يرد
كيفية الغسل من الحيض والنفاس والجنابة؟؟
الاستحــاضــة وأحكــامهــا

*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## حرم ناصر ..

غاليتي بارك الله فيك ولا حرمك من الاجر والثواب

----------


## الجنة طموحي

جزاك الله خير اختي

----------


## Heyam Y

جزاك الله خير

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> غاليتي بارك الله فيك ولا حرمك من الاجر والثواب


وفيج بارك الله 
اللهم آمين وياج يالغالية
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## المدامع

بارك الله فيك

----------


## الملكه1

جزاك الله الف خيررر

----------


## تسنيم2

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع جميل

----------


## ع ـيميه

يـزآاج الله خيـر آختي 

عسااج الجنه ان شاء الله

----------


## وطني عشقي

يزاج الله خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## m3andah

بارك الله فيج

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> يـزآاج الله خيـر آختي 
> 
> عسااج الجنه ان شاء الله


ويزاج خيرا 
اللهم آمين وياج يالغالية
شكرا لمرورج ودعواتج الطيبة

----------


## سجينة الماضي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## شمسة المرر

الله يقدرنا على صيامه ويتقبله
منا ومنكن باذن منه يزاج
الله خير عزيزتي 

 :1:

----------


## الايمــــان

الله يجزيكي الخير شجعتيني اصومهم مع اني كنت مكسله شوي 
الله يبارك فيك يارب

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> الله يجزيكي الخير شجعتيني اصومهم مع اني كنت مكسله شوي 
> الله يبارك فيك يارب


وجزاج خيرا يالغالية
وفيج بارك الله
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> جزاك الله خير اختي


وجزاج خيرا يالغالية

----------


## قلب عطوف

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## المعدن النفيس

وجزاج خيرا يالغالية

----------


## المعدن النفيس

*30 يوم = 10 أشهر*
*6 أيام = شهرين*
*10 + 2 = 12 شهر أي سنـة

*

----------


## درةالسعوديه

الله يجزاك خيري الدنيا والآخره يالغاليه على هالمواضيع

----------


## عيوني يالبيه

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## خفوق قلب

يزاج الله خير

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> يزاج الله خير اختي


ويزاج خيرا يآرب
شكرا لطيب مرورج

----------


## مهرة القصر

؛

جزاكـِ الله خيراً ،،

سبحان الله وبحمده ~ سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> ؛
> 
> جزاكـِ الله خيراً ،،
> 
> سبحان الله وبحمده ~ سبحان الله العظيم


ويزاج خيرا أختي
شكرا لجميل مرورج

----------


## عيون السهارى

يزاج الله الف خير ..

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> يزاج الله الف خير ..
> 
> يعطيج العافيه


ويزاج خيرا أختي
آمين ولج بمثل ما دعوتي
شكرا لطيب مرورج

----------


## راعية الدار.

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## أم زمرده

*اللهم اشرح صدورنا بذكرك وأبعد عنا كدر الدنيا وهمومها واجعلنا ممن وفق لعمل فيه مرضاتك*

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> يزاج الله خير اختي


ويزاج خيرا 
شكرا لطيب مرورج يالغالية

----------


## المعدن النفيس

شكرا أخواتي لجميل مروركن
بارك الله فيكن 
تقبل الله منا ومنكن صالح الأعمال

----------


## ثريا 2014

انا الحمد لله من ثاني يوم عيد بديت صيام قضاء الدين 
ومن اخلص ان شاء اللع ابتدي الست من شوال 
جزاج الله خير أختي

----------


## Yazi.90

ماقصرتي اختي عالتذكير ،،
يزاج الله خير

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

يزاج الله خير الجزاء غاليتي المعدن النفيس. .

----------


## Ro0o07y.ss

جزاك الله خيرا..❤️

----------


## عساكرة

جزاك الله خير اختي

----------


## المعدن النفيس

شكرا غالياتي لجميل مروركن
بارك الله فيكن
تقبل الله منا ومنكن صالح الأعمال

----------


## حكاية روووح

بااارك الله فيك

----------


## المعدن النفيس



----------

